# without DP



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

that's the best I can get. on pics I always get a dumb look on my face...ain't my fault.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

ooh you look pissed.lol I'm digging that bird painting behind you.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Smile, man!! You don't have DP anymore!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> ooh you look pissed.lol I'm digging that bird painting behind you.


thanks =) it's so nice I couldn't leave it behind.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Smile, man!! You don't have DP anymore!


true...


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah smile, you have a reason for it!

I'm saying this but I'm probably not the best example, I was never good at smiling in pictures, and if I did smile I would look weird as hell lol


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Yeah smile, you have a reason for it!
> 
> I'm saying this but I'm probably not the best example, I was never good at smiling in pictures, and if I did smile I would look weird as hell lol


same XD and if I try not to smile I look pissed or sad XD


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Xerei said:


> same XD and if I try not to smile I look pissed or sad XD


I always struggled with poses and facial expressions in photos, but that's nothing to worry about for now, DP takes care of it really.. it turns me into a zombie face, and that's the face I want in the pictures lol


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I always struggled with poses and facial expressions in photos, but that's nothing to worry about for now, DP takes care of it really.. it turns me into a zombie face, and that's the face I want in the pictures lol


XD I assume zombie-face works better..I tried puppy eyes in a picture once..no ladies for me for loooong time.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Xerei said:


> XD I assume zombie-face works better..I tried puppy eyes in a picture once..no ladies for me for loooong time.


I just don't find smiling useful for pictures really, neutral faces for the win


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I just don't find smiling useful for pictures really, neutral faces for the win


looking overly happy also works, find a cig, a cola, anything, throw it up in the air and smile as big as you can.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh and btw Xerei, how do you put up the images here? I tried 'Insert image' , then putting the direct link there but it just won't work..

"You are not allowed to use that image extension on this board."

This is what I'm getting


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Oh and btw Xerei, how do you put up the images here? I tried 'Insert image' , then putting the direct link there but it just won't work..
> 
> "You are not allowed to use that image extension on this board."
> 
> This is what I'm getting


just copy/paste the


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

It will only allow me to use links that end in .jpeg , I used imageshack and it ends with a '/' , so I'll have to use a different one lol


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> It will only allow me to use links that end in .jpeg , I used imageshack and it ends with a '/' , so I'll have to use a different one lol


try tinypic..


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Xerei said:


> try tinypic..


Yep, I did and it worked because the link ends in .jpeg lol


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Is that Transformers on the shelf? Awesome.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Is that Transformers on the shelf? Awesome.


nope, it's some sorta "electronic" robots I've been messing with, I keep electronic stuff on that shelf, such as cellphones, laptops, flashlights. And on my other shelf I got computer programs, extra HDD, CD-driver, backup mouse and keyboard, linux distros, programs from before 2000...sorta priceless stuff.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

stuff like that.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

It should be illegal to own a copy of Windows ME


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I think you´ll like this one if you havent already seen it:


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Inzom said:


> It should be illegal to own a copy of Windows ME


XD but it's really rising in value now, some of the programs I have around are worth some hundred bucks, I even got Home essentials 97, explosion label factory, AutoRoute Express 2000 etc...I'm gonna get rich =P


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Inzom said:


> I think you´ll like this one if you havent already seen it:


hillarious.


----------

